# Heaven on a bun



## Puff1 (Jun 13, 2006)

I'll probably get ripped for this one, but with all the long extensive cook's we do .
Nothing beats a grilled hot dog!
A little pasta salad, beans(out of a can) with last nights leftover bbq'ed chicken chopped up and thrown in.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

You got an "in-focus" pic?    Dogs and burgers are prolly grilled more than everything else combined.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 13, 2006)

That's a good looking, quick meal there Puffy!   =D>


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 13, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> You got an "in-focus" pic?    Dogs and burgers are prolly grilled more than everything else combined.


Smudge on the lens #-o


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah ~ A catsup smudge!  :lmao:


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 13, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah ~ A catsup smudge!  :lmao:[/quote:2kq8dmu5]
Nope not here, putting catsup on a dog is not right  
I think it was some Wolfe rub from my last cook


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 13, 2006)

Puff, sometimes plain and simple is the way to go. I did Bratwurst on the grill last night with tater tots.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 13, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff, sometimes plain and simple is the way to go. I did Bratwurst on the grill last night with tater tots.


Thats what I'm talking about :!: 

Man I haven't had tater tots for a long time 
Did you grill 'em?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 13, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, just threw them in the oven. Sauted up some onions and had qraut qith them also! Man....good eats!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 13, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, just threw them in the oven. Sauted up some onions and had qraut qith them also! Man....good eats![/quote:993x1kt5]
I made Polish sausage & kraut last week, now I am hungry again  
Damn #-o


No spell check here bro....I am smellin' what your'e cookin' :!:


----------



## Finney (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks good Puffy.  I wish I could eat more hot dogs.  But the salt content is way too high even in the lower sodium ones.


----------



## chris1237 (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks good puff. I did a few dogs today on the gasser with cheesse for lunch.

Chris


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Looks good Puffy.  I wish I could eat more hot dogs.  But the salt content is way too high even in the lower sodium ones.


All of a sudden we're worried about salt content  
Come on now Finnanator  



I'm sure i'll catch hell for this one 8-[


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 14, 2006)

chris1237 said:
			
		

> Looks good puff. I did a few dogs today on the gasser with cheesse for lunch.
> 
> Chris


Good stuff :!: 

Hey Chris the new avatar is right on


----------



## chris1237 (Jun 14, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Hey Chris the new avatar is right on


 


FREEBIRD


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 14, 2006)

chris1237 said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IF I LEAVE HERE TOMMOROW, WILL YOU STILL REMEMBER ME!
God rest your'e soul Ronnie  

Man Chris, I just blew the dust off my box set :grin:


----------



## Griff (Jun 14, 2006)

Puff

I'm with you on the grilled dogs. Nothing better than a couple of hot dogs, some cold beers and baseball game on the radio.

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Puff
> 
> I'm with you on the grilled dogs. Nothing better than a couple of hot dogs, some cold beers and baseball game on the radio.
> 
> Griff


Right on !
When I was a kid  listening to the ballgame on the AM radio with my Grandpa' as a thunderstorm rolled threw, man I miss that....what should I call it?(static?) :grin:  :grin:

There was nothing like a dog at Tiger Stadium in the summer :!:


----------



## Finney (Jun 15, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cut back... or die.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 15, 2006)

Puff I keep telling you, smoke some of them dogs. Your daughter will love them.


----------



## john pen (Jun 15, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I grill my tots all the time..excellant flavor and real crispy...kind of a pain in the arse but worth it !!


----------



## chris1237 (Jun 15, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Puff I keep telling you, smoke some of them dogs. Your daughter will love them.



Smoked dogs are good. But I still love the char on the outside when you grill them.

Chris


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 15, 2006)

I like mine wiff mayo and a lil hot sauce :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 15, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhh.......ummm.....you only live once :night:


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#-o


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> chris1237 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 #-o


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 16, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, you hit a certain age and...............................


----------



## Rob D. (Jun 16, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> I like mine wiff mayo and a lil hot sauce :!:


 
yummy....fat on fat....

Rob


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 16, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nick are you okay?


----------

